# Lye source?



## Kathymzr (May 18, 2019)

I cannot find a lye source that will ship to Hawaii. Does anyone know a supplier? I understand there might be a haz mat charge. 

My only alternative is melt and pour. Disappointed. Can you mix melt and pour types? Are there some that have no palm oil? Is there any way to add oil? 

I’m new at soaping and greatly need advice! Aloha


----------



## DeeAnna (May 18, 2019)

Hmmm. Here are a few ideas. I found them by googling  sodium hydroxide hawaii --

http://www.certified-lye.com/ States they ship to Hawaii -- see lower half of the page
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sodium-Hydroxide-NAOH-10-lbs-Food-Grade-Lye-Free-Ship-/111061814008 Clearly says they ship to Hawaii
http://www.hawaiiscientific.com/Chemicals_In_Stock.htm look for HCS-ST0580-4 LBS They are based in Hawaii


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 18, 2019)

A website for soapmakers in Hawaii says they sell lye in 2 and 4 lb units.  It’s for local pickup only.  They’re in Honolulu and they also offer classes.


----------



## Kathymzr (May 18, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> A website for soapmakers in Hawaii says they sell lye in 2 and 4 lb units.  It’s for local pickup only.  They’re in Honolulu and they also offer classes.


ou

Thank you for your help! Right after I posted, I found it at Ace Hardware!! I’m on the Big Island and don’t know many people yet. But the fellow who helped me from Ace knew Soapers ask for it, so there must be soapers on the Big Island somewhere! I’l post On the Newbie forum how my first attempt goes.


----------



## earlene (May 19, 2019)

There are at least three soapmakers on the big island who have websites, so there are bound to be many others who don't sell.  It's a big island!

https://www.konanaturalsoap.com/
https://waimeabodyessentials.com/
https://shop.filthyfarmgirl.com/

I've seen Filthy Farm Girl soaps in markets on the big island, so she seems to do pretty well.

Maybe if you contact one of them, they could put you in touch with other supply sources.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 19, 2019)

Kathymzr said:


> Right after I posted, I found it at Ace Hardware!! I’m on the Big Island and don’t know many people yet. But the fellow who helped me from Ace knew Soapers ask for it, so there must be soapers on the Big Island somewhere! I’l post On the Newbie forum how my first attempt goes.



I buy my lye at Ace Hardware.  Glad to hear that you found some and good luck with the soapmaking!


----------



## Kerbear31 (Jun 2, 2019)

I get mine at Lowe’s, but I’m on Oahu. I don’t know if you are in Hilo or Kona, but you can check the Kona Lowe’s or pickup some if you don’t live there and make a trip to go to Costco.


----------

